# WUHAN | SUNAC Chuangu Centre | 204m | 47 fl | U/C



## Khale_Xi (Oct 8, 2021)

Developer: SUNAC About SUNAC - 融创中国






江夏200＋高楼来了！融创创谷中心项目规划公示！_腾讯新闻


宽敞笔直、两面临湖的江夏大道，已成为武汉一道靓丽的风景，在江夏大道的核心地带――庙山，融创创谷中心项目正在紧锣密鼓地加快推进中，该项目有望建成区域内首栋突破200米的超高层建筑，成为江夏的城市新地标……




new.qq.com























By Kenily


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-03-19 via 今日头条


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@zwamborn, @A Chicagoan, @ed500, @499towersofchina , please, updates


----------

